# tomcat 6 webserver oder was ist sein Sinn?



## VolleLotte (16. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne eine art maßgeschneidertes Mini basecamp Anwendung (beispiel: http://www.basecamphq.com/ ) programmieren. Das fängt schon damit an, dass ich einen secure http login benötige (evtl. acegi security).

Sollte ich dafür einen tomcat webserver installieren? Wenn ja, welche Anforderungen muss mein webhoster denn haben?


----------



## byte (17. Aug 2007)

Tomcat ist kein Webserver sondern ein Servlet-Container. Du brauchst einen Server mit Root-Rechten, so dass Du Tomcat und Java installieren kannst. Oder halt einen Server, wo dieses vorkonfiguriert ist.


----------



## PELLE (17. Aug 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tomcat ist kein Webserver sondern ein Servlet-Container. Du brauchst einen Server mit Root-Rechten, so dass Du Tomcat und Java installieren kannst. Oder halt einen Server, wo dieses vorkonfiguriert ist.



Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage...

Ich habe mir einen webspace bei bluehost.com gemietet mit shell access würde das gehen, wenn ich java servlets laufen lassen möchte?


----------



## freez (17. Aug 2007)

naja, shell access ist eines. Hast du da auch root Rechte? Wenn ja, dann kannst du java und tomcat installieren. Wenn nein, kommt es auf deine Rechte drauf an.


----------

